# howdy doo



## phil45 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all been keeping Mice/rats for ages...............now my daughter is into mice......... hence me joining the forum .....cheers phil....oh and amy


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Guys, Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Hiya and welcome phil


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------

